# When should I wax my board?



## kathrynsteezy (Jan 26, 2013)

I recently got a new snowboard that was waxed and everything and I've only used it for 3 or 4 trips to the mountains. When should I get it waxed and tuned again?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Go ahead get them waxed, but not tuned unless you got your edges jacked up from hitting rocks or whatsoever.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

learn how to wax it...very easy


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

This comes down to personal preference. General rule of thumb is to wax every three to four days on the hill. Conditions play a huge factor. Hard icy conditions might warrant a wax every other day, while nice soft powdery condition might allow you 4 or 5 days before waxing is required.

However, whenever your board is showing white along the edges, reach for the wax and iron.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> This comes down to personal preference. General rule of thumb is to wax every three to four days on the hill. Conditions play a huge factor. Hard icy conditions might warrant a wax every other day, while nice soft powdery condition might allow you 4 or 5 days before waxing is required.
> 
> However, whenever your board is showing white along the edges, reach for the wax and iron.


+1

... and when temperatures change between your trips/days. Cold wax on a slush day is frustrating :blink:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

neni said:


> +1
> 
> ... and when temperatures change between your trips/days. Cold wax on a slush day is frustrating :blink:


Somebody posted a while back about mistakenly using cross country ski wax, the anti slip stuff that they put in the middle to increase grip. Pretty funny.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Lamps said:


> Somebody posted a while back about mistakenly using cross country ski wax, the anti slip stuff that they put in the middle to increase grip. Pretty funny.


Yea, roomie of my buddy gave him some "wax" for free, found out when we got off the lift it was xcountry. lulz.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Somebody posted a while back about mistakenly using cross country ski wax, the anti slip stuff that they put in the middle to increase grip. Pretty funny.


OMG, that must have been a strikingly lasting experience, only reading it made me giggle :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

neni said:


> OMG, that must have been a strikingly lasting experience, only reading it made me giggle :laugh:


It was pretty awesome. One of our favorite things is making fun of the slightest frustration with any gear issues, these things quickly devolve into digs such as "yardsale!" and "skier!". Watching him stick to a 30 degree slope like velcro not sure how to get down the hill was epic.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

^ Awesome....^


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

similar question.

can i get it waxed at the resort and start snowboarding right away?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Faru1004 said:


> similar question.
> 
> can i get it waxed at the resort


yes



Faru1004 said:


> and start snowboarding right away?


no you have to wait 1 week for the wax to cure.


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> no you have to wait 1 week for the wax to cure.


Thanks, :thumbsup:
i'll probably get it done today since im planning on going this weekend.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You can pay extra for the quick cure wax so you don't have to wait. It's more expensive......but worth it. Ask at your shop.........I'm sure they'll hook you up!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hooray for evil!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Personally I'd skip a belt wax at the mt, or any where else


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

get an old iron and a bar of wax and a piece of acrylic...for less than the cost of 1 whack job...u will be able to do it yourself....moar beer $


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

when you wax often there starts to be a 'Princess and the Pea' effect..you notice the slightest stickiness and it is extremely bothersome. i end up doing a touchup wax almost every night depending on conditions..OCD? quite possibly


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

CassMT said:


> when you wax often there starts to be a 'Princess and the Pea' effect..you notice the slightest stickiness and it is extremely bothersome. i end up doing a touchup wax almost every night depending on conditions..OCD? quite possibly


Yes, it is OCD

But I hate dismounting in the slow uphill sections


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Yes, it is OCD
> 
> But I hate dismounting in the slow uphill sections


You can take horses on your hill?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

bseracka said:


> You can take horses on your hill?


my steed is my snowboard


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*When should you wax!*



kathrynsteezy said:


> I recently got a new snowboard that was waxed and everything and I've only used it for 3 or 4 trips to the mountains. When should I get it waxed and tuned again?


A simple test is brush your board with either a nylon, soft copper, or hard horse hair brush if there is no evidence of wax, wax your board.

Wax assures your time on the slopes will be memorable and well worth the investment you have made in lift tickets, ski equipment, time, and energy.

The more you wax the better!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> no you have to wait 1 week for the wax to cure.





mojo maestro said:


> You can pay extra for the quick cure wax so you don't have to wait. It's more expensive......but worth it. Ask at your shop.........I'm sure they'll hook you up!


Dicks.

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Faru1004 said:


> Thanks, :thumbsup:
> i'll probably get it done today since im planning on going this weekend.


You guys are evil.

Make sure you get it waxed by someone who hot waxes it and not just puts it on a belt.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CassMT said:


> when you wax often there starts to be a 'Princess and the Pea' effect..you notice the slightest stickiness and it is extremely bothersome. i end up doing a touchup wax almost every night depending on conditions..OCD? quite possibly


Went to Mammoth earlier this year in spring conditions. Waxed with all temp. First day I was flying. Later that night everyone waxed their board again and I'm like, naw, this shit lasts at least a few days. Second day I felt like there was velcro at the bottom of my board. Sluggish and if I hit a wet spot that was sun baked the board would literally try to stop.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Went to Mammoth earlier this year in spring conditions. Waxed with all temp. First day I was flying. Later that night everyone waxed their board again and I'm like, naw, this shit lasts at least a few days. Second day I felt like there was velcro at the bottom of my board. Sluggish and if I hit a wet spot that was sun baked the board would literally try to stop.


Can make for epic, soaker wipeouts


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Wax*

Before Waxing:

Use a cooper or soft brass brush on your base to remove wax and open the base enabling the wax to be assimilated by your snowboard. Copper brush will not effect the structure.

Using a soft copper brush or brass gets off dirt, opens base, takes odd wax off, making your base ready for the wax to be by the base. 

Steel brushes can cause more damage than good so simply eliminate steel as step when waxing. 

Waxing.

Remove only some of the wax with a scraper, Its much better to work your wax with brushes than to over scrap. **

**** ** The softest metal brush is copper. 

So over scrap and wax will last maybe one day. Scrap then brush, brush, brush will result in a superior wax job.

Remember use a soft copper or brass brush followed by hard nylon, then either a soft nylon or horsehair brush.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Went to Mammoth earlier this year in spring conditions. Waxed with all temp. First day I was flying. Later that night everyone waxed their board again and I'm like, naw, this shit lasts at least a few days. Second day I felt like there was velcro at the bottom of my board. Sluggish and if I hit a wet spot that was sun baked the board would literally try to stop.


spring especially is when you need to tend to it more, that slush and corn are very abrasive

i never get stuck (and not for a lack of flat spots here) or passed...this kind of ocd i will keep


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

CassMT said:


> spring especially is when you need to tend to it more, that slush and corn are very abrasive
> 
> i never get stuck (and not for a lack of flat spots here) or passed...this kind of ocd i will keep


I was thinking of resurrecting my old board and having the base structured for spring conditions.

http://www.racewax.com/t-base-structure-theory.aspx


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Do you guys really place a lot of value in the different temp waxes, or does an all temp wax suffice? I have just been using Hertel Hot Sauce Wax for all conditions.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

trapper said:


> Do you guys really place a lot of value in the different temp waxes, or does an all temp wax suffice? I have just been using Hertel Hot Sauce Wax for all conditions.


I use all-temp until the spring. All-temp is also a hard wax, which is great on artificial snow as well.

Spring is usually when I switch to warm temp wax.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

My gooosssshhhhhh!!! I've been waiting for it to dump and have already waxed my board twice! Out of sheer rider withdrawals…

Waxing…
A Great way to feel like its almost going to snow:laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I use all-temp until the spring. All-temp is also a hard wax, which is great on artificial snow as well.
> 
> Spring is usually when I switch to warm temp wax.


 me too, + the all temp is spendy (but $ well spent imo)...in spring i get a bulk block of red or some of those wax fish and don't hesitate to wax the shit out of it nightly


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

CassMT said:


> me too, + the all temp is spendy (but $ well spent imo)...in spring i get a bulk block of red or some of those wax fish and don't hesitate to wax the shit out of it nightly


I buy from Ski Wax Snowboard Wax Tuning Tools RaceWax.com

for the all hydrocarbon wax, all-temp is the same price as cold and warm, $12 per 150 g block.

Likewise, the high Fluoro wax I use, all temp is the same price as the cold and warm (though they don't have all-temp Fluromax with moly, and the moly costs more)


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nice site...i usually get it at the local shop, trying to buy local, etc...

but it looks like the flouro wax i liked is discontinued, so, which do you use from that site tanscrazydaisy?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

The all-temp Hertel wax I buy isn't spendy at all. It's like 21 bucks for a 340 gram block. I suppose it probably isn't as high grade as what you're talking though.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

CassMT said:


> nice site...i usually get it at the local shop, trying to buy local, etc...
> 
> but it looks like the flouro wax i liked is discontinued, so, which do you use from that site tanscrazydaisy?


that place is "local-ish" to me... it's a PA company... since I'm native philadelphia.

I use:
FluoroMax all-temp ("top" layer)
All purpose all-temp
FluoroMax cold moly (mix some moly in for the dirty snow I have)
All purpose warm temp (for spring and base cleaning)

The Fluoromax, you can't drip it on. I do a combo of crayon and the smear-wipe, then smooth with iron

when I apply the moly, I crayon the moly, and drip the All-purpose all-temp on top, to mix it.

I sound OCD also.. but, like I said... the slow uphills.... I rather glide across.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks!..i'll search those up

did just find my prefered alltemp still available, it's $23 for 180g (Swix XF)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Can make for epic, soaker wipeouts


Aww... those back muscle tearing nose-to-nose full stops... :blink:


----------

